# Lithops



## Lucas339 (Oct 7, 2011)

Planted my seeds two days ago.  If anyone decides to try this be warned that the seeds are super small!  I knew they were small but wasn't expecting them to be that small.  They were about the size of sand grains.  Good think I have some sharp forceps!

I am also putting in an order for a bundle off of ebay.  I'll post pictures once they arrive and are settled in.


----------



## pavel (Oct 7, 2011)

Lucas339 said:


> Planted my seeds two days ago.  If anyone decides to try this be warned that the seeds are super small!  I knew they were small but wasn't expecting them to be that small.  They were about the size of sand grains.  Good think I have some sharp forceps!


Could be worse, Lucas.  I sowed a bunch of Drosera (sundew) seeds.  They were literally like dust specks -- a granule of ground black pepper would have been larger.

Hopw they do well for ya!


----------



## Lucas339 (Oct 10, 2011)

i can only imagine!!

Thanks!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to see other green thumbs here. Ever see spearmint seed? Take a fine, ball-point pen and do a short jab at a white piece of paper and that's a mint seed! I once got 2000 of the specks off ebay for a couple bucks. My favorite source for seed and plants now.


----------



## Lucas339 (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah ebay has quite the offering.  im a little worried as i have not heard anything from the guy i bought all my succulents from......not sure if they have been shipped or anything.


----------

